# Hyper at bedtime



## .Star.

My daughter is nearly 15 months and for the last few nights has been very hyper at bedtime and staying up for 2 extra hours.

How can I avoid this or what could be causing it?

Thanks


----------



## BethK

Sorry i have no idea. Does she still get up at the same time?

Do you have a bath, bed routine with quiet time in her room?

x


----------



## .Star.

She sleeps 11 hours from when she finally goes down.

We have a routine, bath, pyjamas, quiet play and story then BF and sleep. Had this routine since about 6 months.

Nothing has changed but it seems that her last feed gets her so hyper she is jumping and throwing herself around on the bed and screaming and laughing :dohh:


----------



## BethK

lol little madam!

I'd definitely stick to her usual wake-up time though, not let her have the extra 2 hours in the morning, maybe then she'll be tired enough to sleep at the original time.

Hope my LO doesn't do this, i enjoy my evening's too much!


----------



## RJsMum

Has anything changed in her routine throughout the day...skipping naps, eating something new, new milestone, etc? 

Every so often DS, 18 mos, will be a bit giggly going down, but I just try to keep my voice low and turn out the lights when I give his bedtime bottle. If he's too giggly then he just stays in his cot after he finishes and I leave the room. If he gets upset, I wait to see if he will settle, but otherwise, he tends to get the hint.

I BF him until 18 mos and he always fell asleep on the breast. When we changed his bedtime drink to cow's milk in a bottle, he was much better at self-settling. Does she fall asleep otherwise when you feed her? Maybe try a top-up of cow's milk after she nurses and see if that fills her belly nice? Just a thought anyway.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I'm sorry to say that Ruby has been like this for the last year, on and off but mostly on. Not usually 2 hours, more like 1 or 1.5, but yeah, totally hyper. Nothing makes any difference, nap or no nap, doesn't matter how tired she is, she is the same. Gets up at 6am regardless. We just leave her to it as she isn't crying, we just go up periodically reminding her it's bedtime.


----------



## .Star.

Thanks for replies :flower:

She has actually gone down ok tonight, maybe it was just a blip?

BethK- I used to love my evenings lol but sometimes she is bouncing off the walls lol it is actually quite funny sometimes, last night she kept blowing raspberries on her hand and then laughing hysterically clearly over tired tho :dohh:

RJsmum- She was so used to this routine and new what came next after her story that she was practically asleep before she was on the breast! She has just started walking so maybe her new found freedom as been getting the better of her


----------



## .Star.

Mum2b_Claire said:


> I'm sorry to say that Ruby has been like this for the last year, on and off but mostly on. Not usually 2 hours, more like 1 or 1.5, but yeah, totally hyper. Nothing makes any difference, nap or no nap, doesn't matter how tired she is, she is the same. Gets up at 6am regardless. We just leave her to it as she isn't crying, we just go up periodically reminding her it's bedtime.

If i leave her she cries and as I'm too big to get in her cot we both lay in my bed. Well, I say both... I lay down but she must think she is spiderman or something


----------



## charliesmom06

I have a routine for my son, and I give him melatonin at bedtime..but he is autistic, so I am not sure if that works for everyone.


----------



## punk_pig

OMG I could have written this original post. My 15month old girl is EXACTLY the same. It thought it was the additional light in the evenings but having made a new pair of curtains to block it out I have seen no change - she is still wide awake after her bf and rolls around, stands up, giggles, slaps herself like tarzan, babbles etc. but cries if I leave the room.

She used to want to be asleep at around 6:45. Now I can only get her down at around 8pm. Unlike the OP though she doesn't sleep through...arrgghhhh.

I think she is due a big language spurt and maybe walking soon but surely there is always something new that they are learning...why is this not happening to everyone???


----------



## tina_h75

Mine do this, they go crazy just before bed but I still get them in their pjs at the same time and put them in bed as usual.

It just seems that they are trying to burn off the last of their energy before they go to sleep .


----------



## punk_pig

tina_h75 said:


> Mine do this, they go crazy just before bed but I still get them in their pjs at the same time and put them in bed as usual.
> 
> It just seems that they are trying to burn off the last of their energy before they go to sleep .

Yes but should I be worried that she is now getting nearly 2hrs less sleep than she was a few weeks back? And my back is killing me as I keep lying her back down and stroking her head, other wise her legs are on autopilot and she is back up straight away.


----------



## dizzyisacow

mine is 14 months and has never had a set routine but he used to sleep at least until 8 now hes hyper and awake until 11-12! i even cut out his afternoon nap yesterday and he still wouldnt sleep until late!!!!

not to mention if put in his crib he screams until let out and refuses to sleep anywhere other than with me.
guess its my own fault for allowing him to do so from the start.oh well


----------



## fluffpuffin

Isla went through a phase like this at that age. I had a habit of giving her her bottle in our bed and lying there with her and moved her into her cot once she was asleep. But when I realised all she wanted to do was play next to me in bed I moved her straight to her cot after her bottle. She protested and stood up in her cot and wanted to play, but I just sat quietly in her room and kept saying it's bedtime. without making eye contact. Initially she was furious and screamed blue murder, but after a while she realised nothing was happening and lay herself back down and went to sleep. Gradually (day by day) I moved further and further away from her cot until was outside the room. She now self-settles mostly. If she doesn't go to sleep straight away now it's usually because her nap has been to long or too late in the day.


----------



## CaptainMummy

How many naps does she have in the day? Paige is also nearly 15 months, and is in the transition to 1 nap. On the days where she still has 2 naps, I find it alot harder to get her to bed. She just doesnt seem tired. The days where she has 1 nap, she goes to sleep almost instantly. I also have to be in the room, and sometimes lie in my bed with her to fall asleep, but it only takes a few minutes. She gets up from her nap no later than 2pm, so must be knackered by 7/7.30pm.


----------



## OmarsMum

We've been going through this for almost a year. But since we bought a trampoline few months back it got better, I give Omar 20-30 mins after his bath on the trampoline to release all the energy, once he's done he doesn't even have any energy to chat with me before he falls asleep :haha:


----------



## punk_pig

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> How many naps does she have in the day? Paige is also nearly 15 months, and is in the transition to 1 nap. On the days where she still has 2 naps, I find it alot harder to get her to bed. She just doesnt seem tired. The days where she has 1 nap, she goes to sleep almost instantly. I also have to be in the room, and sometimes lie in my bed with her to fall asleep, but it only takes a few minutes. She gets up from her nap no later than 2pm, so must be knackered by 7/7.30pm.

My LO has never had more than one nap...GRRR. But at least around 12 months she seemed to "grow in to" it being enough for her, whereas before then she needed 2 naps but just wouldn't ever have the second one.


----------



## Weezie123

OmarsMum said:


> We've been going through this for almost a year. But since we bought a trampoline few months back it got better, I give Omar 20-30 mins after his bath on the trampoline to release all the energy, once he's done he doesn't even have any energy to chat with me before he falls asleep :haha:

This is a brilliant solution, he was obviously showing you be needed some activity to unwind and you went with it! Clever mummy :)

I think we assume because we want to unwind quietly they should, my baby goes to sleep much easier after a quick play and a good laugh! X I realised early on that the wind down didnt work for him, we say "wind him up and put him down" LOL


----------



## shortie1990

My lo has been super hyper at bed time he's always had a bath before bed but he loves it so much, it gets him so hyper now it's got to the point where he's now too hyper, so tonight we started to bath him earlier at 5.30, then had 45 min chilling on our bed with a few books etc then gave him his milk and tucked him up, and he was fast asleep


----------



## shopgirl771

tina_h75 said:


> Mine do this, they go crazy just before bed but I still get them in their pjs at the same time and put them in bed as usual.
> 
> It just seems that they are trying to burn off the last of their energy before they go to sleep .

i agree completely. my LB runs around like a loony sometimes just before bed showing no signs of being tired. i think hes just trying to discharge his batteries before bed as when i put him down at the normal time he goes straight down usually.


----------



## punk_pig

So what exhausting activities can I do with my LO as she can't walk yet?


----------

